# Wanted & Needed.......



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Does Anybody out there have an Older style Isarmatic Cable controlled pump body ? 1 1/2" plunger. @ of our members said they just threw away theirs, so if you got one of these old boys, I sure could use it. Please let me know .........Just fish'n here, but If no got's , I will go over to a Meyers & be done with this Type. Never did believe in these much..... but it came with my 6' angling blade & frame / Lights. Thanks,
Richie........ Lockman75


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think I still have one. You need the whole thing or just a part off it or something?


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

I messed up the lift valve passageway. So I would need the whole body.All-my existing parts are good & I’ll use new valves , screen, o rings & gaskets, which I have. Thanks a ton.... If you’ve got one. 
Richie 585-230-8190


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I gave you a lead the other day that one was a crazy $300, this is half that?
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/d/peabody-western-snow-plow-pump-valve/7247747344.html


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yep......& I just e-mailed this guy in Peabody. 
Thanks for your help , Avalanche 2500 
BTW, What's your Favorite Hockey Team ?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

I like the Bruins ..Good luck with the pump. Thumbs Up


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh. Okay.......... For sure , 'Cuz it's the Law around those parts, Ain't it ?  
I was just wonder'n ...... could have been, maybe The :








:laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I will look on the am when I get back to the shop


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I will look in the shed, I think I saw some old western units being used as mouse hotels.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks, Man . I only need one Shell/ Body. The mice will travel comfy by UPS


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So I cannot find one. I have a feeling that the kid threw the all the old power units out when he cleaned the shop last winter or I already gave it to someone else... I will keep looking and let you know if I stumble across it.


I did however find a Meyer E47 unit...


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

What would you need for the old e47 ?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pay for the shipping and a case of beer and it is yours.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Sounds like a Deal,,,,,,,,what brand do ya'all drink in IL? PM me for the details, OK?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The good stuff


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Of course......how silly of me pm me with a pic & ur digits, address & such,Over?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The only things I could find were two empty housings for the electric valve units. Remember Phil drinks a quality beer.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Of course......how silly of me☺ Thanks for look'n for me . I wonder if Phil Likes Michelob Thumbs Up ( It's all AB )


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

wished i knew this need a few weeks ago . i just sold one to a guy in washington state . and i am in new york near you . . . . oh well day late dollar short they say . 

good luck in the hunt . i see them on ebay now and then . thats were mine sold .


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks, everbody ....... I scored a good body last week from Bob in Long Island , for a song .  Rebuilding it now .......should be up & runnin' very soon. Oh ..... I alsofound Stork Plow parts in Bethel Penn. Excellent prices & shipping on new parts. Good folks.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Lockman75 said:


> Thanks, everbody ....... I scored a good body last week from Bob in Long Island , for a song .  Rebuilding it now .......should be up & runnin' very soon. Oh ..... I alsofound Stork Plow parts in Bethel Penn. Excellent prices & shipping on new parts. Good folks.


I responded to your post in the Jeep subforum. Check the Rochester Craigslist, there's a couple guys selling what you're looking for. I left a couple links in my response.


----------

